# How to Organize Knitting Needles



## aliceiscool (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, do any of you have a nifty way to keep knitting needles together and organize them so you know what you already own? Putting them in a plastic bag in a jumble is not doing it and I seem to have ended up with quite a collection of number sixes. Much obliged for any tips! Thanks. Also any patterns for the many one hank leftovers of Sublime that I seem to have amassed.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,

I made my own holder with fabric. Made small pockets for each size needles.

Here is a sample picture (not mine, mines not so fancy!)

http://www.birchhaby.com.au/datafiles/product/knitting_070022_work_model.JPG


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Having a couple thousand needles, I do this for SP/s:

I have 23 canisters full of sized single point needles. These canisters are no longer made - 60's product? Here are the characteristics:

* 30 sized holes on one side; 30 on the other
* One side for the shorts sizes 0-15; The other side
is for the longs sizes 0-15.
......stores and sizes them at the same time. One knows
immediately what is out in use.
* Plastic, attached dust cover
* Handled tote about 7" in diameter and 16" or so tall
* Burlap like fabric on the outside that's fully cleanable.
* If it tips, the needles don't fall out whether the dustcover
is on or not.
* 30 total pairs (60 needles) x 23 full canisters = 690 pairs
or 1380 needles stored.
...........Love these and buy all I find. I sold one full of needles, too and gave another away as a gift and still have 23.

I probably have 100 pairs not in canisters. Some of these are in
display as I cull out the collectibles and put in baskets or vases. Otherwise, I band them together by sizes and store in marked shoe boxes.

I keep non-mated needles, too - all banded together, close at hand to mate up with others I get in as I. I do collect objects-de-junque both in knitting and crocheting..

My cased needle sets are in display baskets, too. Lone circulars are stored in a trapper keep using marked zip bags that are holed punched to go into the 3-ring binder portion. The outside of the trapper is marked as to contents.

Double points are in a collectible wooden, Boye, DPN counter top needle display.

Hooks are in cases or in another collectible Boye counter top display = metal. I keep these counter top displays handy by.

Collectible hooks are in display baskets, too. All the bone, tusk, celluloid are together (hooks and needles) and wood are separate, too - old with new.

Accessories are in a handled, zippered tapestry bag that has five see-through compartments.

Glass needles or hooks are interesting. LOL!!

Sorry, no suggestions on the yarn use. ((;

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~


aliceiscool said:


> Hi, do any of you have a nifty way to keep knitting needles together and organize them so you know what you already own? Putting them in a plastic bag in a jumble is not doing it and I seem to have ended up with quite a collection of number sixes. Much obliged for any tips! Thanks. Also any patterns for the many one hank leftovers of Sublime that I seem to have amassed.


----------



## aliceiscool (Feb 8, 2011)

whoa nellie! I am a rank amateur! Between my late mom's needles and mine, maybe I have 50! Thanks.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Like Endless Creations pic. I made one like that eons ago for crochet hooks..out of felt and roll it up, tied with ribbon. My knitting needles stand up in a tall jar..most have numbers on top. Use mostly circs these days, and put them back in sleeve they came in. Curling doesn't bother me. Safety pin 16's, 32's, etc. separately and they go in a jar also. Oddments , scissors, tape, clips, etc. in shorter jar. Everything is at my fingertips on a table next to fave knitting spot. Hildy


----------



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Donna Rae: Gotta love ya', gal! I meant to refer her to you. I bought more yarn at 'Goody" over the weekend (for Nim) and in a bag, were lots of straight needles and miscellany...that's always fun to find what they throw in..some very old and some curious "what's its". Am sending 25 skeins to Nim today...won't miss it. Hildy


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Hildy,

Yes, that's right. Been around for a while now these holders.

Could you get a folder with some clear pockets and sort in there? 

You can buy like a zip type pocket that easily goes into folders for scissors, etc and then they won't fall out! 
A family member use this type of set up when doing a quilt.

Good Luck. It will be interesting to see what other knitters do. Hope you find something that can work for you.

Love this site, I think I have too many needles, but e.ridenh (posted above) WOW What a collection!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


Index card...great idea. 
Best thing owner of new yarn shop here did was..on back of her business card, printed tiny squares and numbers to keep track of needles and hooks. I give out lots of her cards. The only drawback is, no room to put "3 of each"..haha. Hildy :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a vase for my straight needles and I'm thinking of buying quite a few pencil cases (.90 each) that fit into a binder for my circular ones and interchangeable ones


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought a box from Ross with drawers. Keeps me organized.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I do the same with my straights. They're in a pitcher. The circulars have become a pain, though. If I can force myself to get off this site I plan to make something today to store them.


----------



## sugarmommaknits (Jul 13, 2011)

In the beginning of my knitting obsession, I used a zippered makeup bag for my dpn's and my long straight needles were decoratively stored in a vase. Now, I have way too many. How did I accumulate so much stuff? Now, I have a rolled fabric needle case that ties shut. It holds everything from straight needles to dpn's to crochet hooks to circular needles.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I secure the ends of tubes from paper towels and that works fine for me.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

with that amount of needles i wonder how many projects you have on the go at any one time :?


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! Great storage ideas from everyone. Now if I can just quit procrastinating and put some of them to use before my needle collection gets totally out of hand!!!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still looking for a container to put my 14" needles in. I did knit up a "bag" but - of course - I haven't ever taken the time to sew up the little pockets...lol I started to and realized that I had not spaced them very well, so I gave up on it. One day I will finish it so that I will be able to put SOME of my needles in.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a bunch of straights that I put in one of those wine bottle containers that you can get at Joanns or michaels but had to get rid of them because of my nerve damage can only use circs or dbl points I keep my dbl points in a storage container that looks like a crayon/pencil box and I love the idea of the index card


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Amazing! I thought I overstocked with less than 20 pairs! 
Must make you feel very rich indeed!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

flohel said:


> I secure the ends of tubes from paper towels and that works fine for me.


Now I just might buy a roll or two of paper towels...lol I rarely buy them these days. Enviroment and money are my reasons. I guess that is why I have never thought about it. I could get my gd to decorate the tubes for me.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

bought a case from Patternworks-it has plastic sleeves-have a sleeve for each size from 0 to 15


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a canvas folder with compartments, made originally for storing my artists paintbrushes. It works very well as there is space to put several pairs of the same size needles in each compartment.


----------



## ssk1yo (May 3, 2011)

Donna Rae,
Out of all those knitting needles you have collected you must have a favorite pair? Would you tell us what they are and some of the things you have made with them?

Mellie


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, my husband has used some different size plumber/elec tubing and capped each end - 
I've 100s of needles & am able to put all the
same sizes together in each tube. I've got about
10 tubes but what a diff it makes to go to the labelled
tube and find the right needles straight off. Inexpensive
No rubber bands , tying ribbons etc.
Whackydo


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I am a fundraiser for SMILE Foundation which is raising
funds for research & awareness for rare childhood 
diseases soo have many projects on the go. No, I
haven't a favourite pair as such. I do not like plastic
or tortioseshell needles, I find them too flexible. I
inherited a lot of the needles.
Whackydo


----------



## kittyrose (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a new knitter, so when I order a new needle I write it down and have a list to refer to. I just store them in a plastic box for now.


----------



## nursecathy (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought a folder-thing with pockets at a scrapbook store (it is meant to store embellishments in) for my circular needles. It has thirteen pockets, and I keep all the fives together, all the sixes etc. There is an I-phone app that I use to keep track of my needle stash. It is perfect, since my phone is always with me! And if I come upon a sale, I know just what I "need"!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

It is funny you should ask. Just last week my gd gave me a craft carousel and I love it. I put my needle points to my interchangeable set in the center chamber and it has small plastic boxes attached all around the sides. These are perfect for stitch markers, counters, end caps, safety pins, cable and tapestry needles, etc. For my straights I am currently making a quilted, roll up holder. Keep circulars in coathanger tubes to keep them from curling.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I saw a picture on an earlier post of straight needles in a vase so I have done just that it has become an ornament in my lounge room next to two baskets of knitting bits. It is the best thing I ever did as I can see the sizes straight away. I used to have them all in a knitting bag with each size tied together with a rubber band but I never seemed to put them back in that way also the rubber bands disintergrated and I had to scrub all my needles it was a sticky mess.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

aliceiscool said:


> Hi, do any of you have a nifty way to keep knitting needles together and organize them so you know what you already own? Putting them in a plastic bag in a jumble is not doing it and I seem to have ended up with quite a collection of number sixes. Much obliged for any tips! Thanks. Also any patterns for the many one hank leftovers of Sublime that I seem to have amassed.


I organized my needles in two cases that I have had for years. They are a bit worn, but still work. I got the first one about 38 years ago from my then boyfriends mother. The zipper is a little worn. Later my hubby gave me a set from Mary maxim. So having duplicate needles then was a problem, so I organized them by size and put the large ones in one case and the smaller ones in the other. Since some of them were metric and others Canadian sizes I wrote at the top of the case the equivalents so that i could always find what I needed.

Also bought a crafting case with compartments and put all my knitting and sewing notions into it. Vey handy and keeps things tidy. That way I can always find a stitch holder or scissors or darning needle when I need one.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

One of my non-knitting daughters swore that if I died before I used up my stash, SHE would haunt ME! But that's no longer an option - a house fire took care of that. Now I'm trying reeeeely hard not to accumulate like that again. Even so, I'll probably have to live to 110 to finish everything. What, me addicted? :- )


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

nursecathy said:


> I bought a folder-thing with pockets at a scrapbook store (it is meant to store embellishments in) for my circular needles. It has thirteen pockets, and I keep all the fives together, all the sixes etc. There is an I-phone app that I use to keep track of my needle stash. It is perfect, since my phone is always with me! And if I come upon a sale, I know just what I "need"!


Which iPhone app are you using? That sounds like a great idea for trying not to purchase so many. Now if an elf would just complete the WIPs hiding needles!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep all my circulars...fixed and interchangeable...in a fishing tackle case called a Worm Wallet. I got the double one from Bass Pro Shops. 
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Double-Worm-Binder-Bag/product/10200096/-632301

Each size needles has a separate ziplock page. I only have a couple sets of straights and they stay in a junk drawer!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Love yr mousey cotton reel
Whackydo


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

aliceiscool said:


> Hi, do any of you have a nifty way to keep knitting needles together and organize them so you know what you already own? Putting them in a plastic bag in a jumble is not doing it and I seem to have ended up with quite a collection of number sixes. Much obliged for any tips! Thanks. Also any patterns for the many one hank leftovers of Sublime that I seem to have amassed.


Fabric wine bags work for long needles.


----------



## jibit (Apr 26, 2011)

About 15-20 years ago, the craft store where I was living sold these wonderful quilted needle holders. It is about 20 inches long, and opens up. I have both my knitting and my crochet needles all stored nicely in this organizer. It folds into thirds and ties shut. It's been my lifeline. Now if I can only get my yarn organized. :lol:


----------



## Clara1939 (Jun 17, 2011)

I also keep my SPs in a round container and I have a set of drawers for circular and more needles. But all my DPs are in
tooth brush holders labeled for size. Then I put the holders in a drawer according to size. The holders were $1 apiece at 
the Local Wal Mart and the Drawer Set also from Wal Mart is a
Rubbermaid small drawer set. Very compact and easy to store.


----------



## Grammy2010 (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to keep mine in plastic sleeves in a notebook, but wasn't good about putting them back when I was done with a project. Now I keep them in the hanging needle keeper that I got from Patternworks. It great. I love it. Of course I still keep many of them in my ufo. My straight needles are in a vase, but I never use them, so they're just for looks. We have a young man from out church living with us now, so I had to give up my "yarn room". Took me three days to clean it out, still haven't sorted all of the yarn, maybe today. I may be in trouble the next time I want to buy yarn. Hubby didn't know how much I had before, now he does. : )


----------



## egarrett (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi. My husband recommended this type of system: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Tierra_Cay_Tackle_Binder_Large/descpage-DTCTBL.html

I love it because everything, including yarn needles, row counters, row markers, extra cables, you-name-it - ALL FIT in one place!!!


----------



## Carolyn Tilove (Mar 10, 2011)

I use a zip lock bag and put circular needles of each size or sometimes two different sizes in. On the front there is a place to mark in permanent marker - or you can use a mailing label - the numbers. All of those are stored under the window seat in a storage crate - usually a few skeins get in there too. The other crates are stored next to them - all under a window seat DH built - full of yarn, projects I'm working on in the living room and it makes for a fast, easy to find "get it out of the way" solution. TOok me YEARS to find something that worked for me. It ried so many different things. I do store my non-circulars in a vase - I love to see them pointing up - but don't use them any more. Good luck. You'll know when you find the right thing because a whole section of your brain will relax.


----------



## ambalish (Jul 27, 2011)

I just bought one of these:

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knit_Happy_Fold_n_Go_Notions_Boxes__Dfoldngonotionsboxes.html

I use mostly interchangeable circulars, but the few DPNs I have are short enough to fit in one of the pouches and I have all my crochet hooks in another pouch. This thing is my new best friend. The only thing I need now is some coil wraps so I can keep the pairs together.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

Go to Michaels and buy some of the gift wine bottle tubular boxes (?). the have a rope like handle and a lid. I've used one for years. they are inexpensive and are tidy too.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I had the same dilemma when I acquired all my mother in laws needles when she passed away... I went to TJMaxx & bought long scented drawer liner paper boxes! It works well, scented needles & it has a clear plastic lid, too. My sweater drawers smell nice too!
Joan from PA


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I have plenty of organization systems and aids but OC the system is only as good as the ORGANIZER, so I tend o fall short on actually keeping up a system, no matter how good. Having a complete set of Harmonies and KNITPICKS vinyls has helped some, but there must be 50 others out there, both straights and circs. I do plan to get rid of most of my "early-on" needles, particularly metal straights and old stiff circs. But you know, as soon as you get rid of something, that's when you need it. Erma Bombeck said something on the order of "as soon as I get rid of my size 6 evening gown, my high heels and my elegant beaded purse, I for sure will lose 50 pounds and get an invitation to the Queen's birthday party."


----------



## OTISsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

Ravelry has a section where you can fill in a chart of all your needles and hooks. I found it really helpful to go through all of mine and then check off the boxes in the chart. I printed it off and put it in my wallet so I could review it before making another needle purchase. Now all I have to do is remember to add on any new purchases.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Many years ago I made a holder for my needles and another for my crochet hooks. The both have a flap that folds over and roll n tie for the needls and velcro for the hooks. The circulars are in baggies with size written on.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I have mine stuck in pretty vases and big mugs on the shelf so I can see them all and they are kind of decretive .....


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

I love the neat, clean, organized look.
Hope I can find something similiar in C incinnati.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have mine color coded.I use bamboo needles so the ends of the straight needles have like a little flat end that I put nail polish on.I don't have a ton of needles so I just keep mine in a drawer.If I ever venture outside of the same things I make & aquire more needles, I will have to remember all of these wonderful ideas.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

My son made a needle holder for me out of duct tape. Basically it is a duct tape tube with duct tape covering the bottom and a flap at the top. I have about 12 sets of straight needles and it works for that.


----------



## Maggietaffs (Aug 2, 2011)

Like so many others, I "display" my single points in a flower vase, but I keep my circulars and dpns in ordinary brown kraft paper envelopes (the 9X13 size). With the size marked on the outside of the envelope, it's simple for me to dump out the size six envelope and confirm that I have both the right length circular and the dpn's needed to complete a pattern.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Grammy2010 said:


> I used to keep mine in plastic sleeves in a notebook, but wasn't good about putting them back when I was done with a project. Now I keep them in the hanging needle keeper that I got from Patternworks. It great. I love it. Of course I still keep many of them in my ufo. My straight needles are in a vase, but I never use them, so they're just for looks. We have a young man from out church living with us now, so I had to give up my "yarn room". Took me three days to clean it out, still haven't sorted all of the yarn, maybe today. I may be in trouble the next time I want to buy yarn. Hubby didn't know how much I had before, now he does. : )


My hubby thought the yarn I had in the plastic bin in my office was all I had. Not.. When we had the water leak a couple of weeks ago I had so much yarn on the floor of the entrance coat closet that they didn't find out that the carpet was soaked in there, too. The mitigation guy discovered it yesterday. Now I've had to remove that yarn (and knitting stitch books, etc.) and put it elsewhere. My hubby saw me do it. It led him to my yarn stash. I may never get to buy more yarn again. Like that's gonna happen!!


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Carolyn Tilove said:


> I use a zip lock bag and put circular needles of each size or sometimes two different sizes in. On the front there is a place to mark in permanent marker - or you can use a mailing label - the numbers. All of those are stored under the window seat in a storage crate - usually a few skeins get in there too. The other crates are stored next to them - all under a window seat DH built - full of yarn, projects I'm working on in the living room and it makes for a fast, easy to find "get it out of the way" solution. TOok me YEARS to find something that worked for me. It ried so many different things. I do store my non-circulars in a vase - I love to see them pointing up - but don't use them any more. Good luck. You'll know when you find the right thing because a whole section of your brain will relax.


I wondered if anyone else used zip lock bags. I also use the zip lock sandwich bags to hold the skein of yarn I am working with so the yarn doesn't get covered with cat hair. I just put the yarn in the bag, zip it mostly shut, and pull the yarn out as I go. If, by chance I am using a big skein (Red Heart, etc) I just put it in a gallon zip bag and go from there. Since I always re-cycle my plastic zip locks, it is a cheap way to solve the problem. I have my straights in a pocketed holder I made from leftover cloth, years ago. Hardly use them anymore unless I am doing the Anna cast on.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

I Purchased a 4 drawer rolling bin from Office Max. I really like the fact that it's on wheels as I can roll it from the living room to the family room when I get tired of sitting in one place. Top two drawers are shallow and bottom two are deep. I'm not real good at being fastidious about putting things back after I use them so this works really well. Top drawer holds my straight needles, even size 14's. Second drawer holds all the accessories, needles, row counters, end caps, etc. Bottom two drawers hold my WIP's and some yarn. The rest of my yarn is stashed in cubbies in my computer room. NOW, if only I could find a way to organize my circulars. I'm not into the wrap holders, two much work to put things back into slots and then roll it up and tie the ribbons.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> I Purchased a 4 drawer rolling bin from Office Max. I really like the fact that it's on wheels as I can roll it from the living room to the family room when I get tired of sitting in one place. Top two drawers are shallow and bottom two are deep. I'm not real good at being fastidious about putting things back after I use them so this works really well. Top drawer holds my straight needles, even size 14's. Second drawer holds all the accessories, needles, row counters, end caps, etc. Bottom two drawers hold my WIP's and some yarn. The rest of my yarn is stashed in cubbies in my computer room. NOW, if only I could find a way to organize my circulars. I'm not into the wrap holders, two much work to put things back into slots and then roll it up and tie the ribbons.


Put those circs into zip lock sandwich bags and write the size on the front with magic marker. If you like, you can then put all the bags into a quart size zip lock, and voila, all your circs are labeled and in one place. Might even fit in that top drawer with all your straight needles.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

I use the zip lock bags for all of my circular needles and put them in three ring binders. I use old cigar glass clyinders for my dpns and any plastic containers for the extra long dpns. Now, if I would just keep it organized.
However, if you spend all that time organizing, how are you going to have time to knit. LOL
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I use to manage a convience store and we got long meat sticks in a tall plastic container and it is just right for my straight needles. I have them point down and you can easily see the sizes. You might check out any conviece stores around your area and see if they get anything like that now. Because when they ar empty the usually just throw them away. Good luck on getting your needles organized.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a double system. My needles are in ziplock bags (circular) and plastic toothbrush holders (dp), plus I keep a list on my computer, by size and type, so I can make sure I actally own the particular needles I am looking for!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I buy square gift boxes for wine bottles. (They are relatively cheap and plentiful around the holidays.) I stack them (lidless) on a shelf in my craft cabinet. I can store the needles in them and see the size of each needle. I try to keep lace sizes in one box. DK/worsted in another and larger sizes in another. this has worked for me. I forgot to mention that these are stacked lying on their sides with the lidless top facing the open door of the cabinet.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That Mr. Ziploc sure was a genious! I put my knitting that I take everywhere in a zip loc bag. It does get holes in it from the needles, but I still use it until it starts looking trashy.


Mountain Mama said:


> ladylavender said:
> 
> 
> > I Purchased a 4 drawer rolling bin from Office Max. I really like the fact that it's on wheels as I can roll it from the living room to the family room when I get tired of sitting in one place. Top two drawers are shallow and bottom two are deep. I'm not real good at being fastidious about putting things back after I use them so this works really well. Top drawer holds my straight needles, even size 14's. Second drawer holds all the accessories, needles, row counters, end caps, etc. Bottom two drawers hold my WIP's and some yarn. The rest of my yarn is stashed in cubbies in my computer room. NOW, if only I could find a way to organize my circulars. I'm not into the wrap holders, two much work to put things back into slots and then roll it up and tie the ribbons.
> ...


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Loistec
thats a wonderful way to store knitting needles .love it.thank u for taking a photo.its great.
i thought i had mine put up in a good way.nope.u have to dig thru it all to find anything.so here is a way to not store the knitting needles.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, I store my long straight needles in a vase, my short and double pointed needles I store in a decorative shoe box. I rubber band the pairs together. My circular needles are also stored in a decorative box. I put each size needle in a zippered plastic bag and label the size on the bag. I store the different lengths of one size in the same bag.


----------



## Sazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Donna Rae,

I have one of those canisters too! Avocado Green and I love it for storing straights! You are the only other person I have ever seen that has seen these!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Hahahaha-it probably started off as a good idea, like keeping my yarn in an onerflowing bag in my closet (I have recently re-organized).


raedean said:


> Loistec
> thats a wonderful way to store knitting needles .love it.thank u for taking a photo.its great.
> i thought i had mine put up in a good way.nope.u have to dig thru it all to find anything.so here is a way to not store the knitting needles.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I sew, but am in "knitting" mode right now, so instead of making them as I normally would do, I found some neat fabric holders on ebay. You could use these, and/or use them as ideas about making one. Somewhere, I have some lavender ultrsuede that I have been wanting to made a needle case from. I want to make something with a zipper that allows it to open flat, and then have multiple pockets for all the little notions, and needles. Someday, I am gonna find it!


----------



## Sazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

aliceiscool said:


> Hi, do any of you have a nifty way to keep knitting needles together and organize them so you know what you already own? Putting them in a plastic bag in a jumble is not doing it and I seem to have ended up with quite a collection of number sixes. Much obliged for any tips! Thanks. Also any patterns for the many one hank leftovers of Sublime that I seem to have amassed.


I have an antique thread cabinet with five drawers that works wonderfully for storing knitting tools, some needles and other needlework items. The drawers are very shallow. I laid a piece of felt on the bottom of each one and found some 1" high clear acrylic drawer dividers online to mark off sections in each drawer.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I prefer circulars. I made a hanging holder using recycled jeans legs. I sewed a slot, marked it with the size and slip the needles in there. I don't really have enough straights needles to warrant a vase for them - yet.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

mine are all fastened together with the ties you get in boxes of polythene bags then at least they are in pairs.


----------



## egarrett (Feb 10, 2011)

GREAT idea. I ended up with 2 size 4 circulars... now I have one I don't need.


----------



## egarrett (Feb 10, 2011)

egarrett said:


> Hi. My husband recommended this type of system: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Tierra_Cay_Tackle_Binder_Large/descpage-DTCTBL.html
> 
> I love it because everything, including yarn needles, row counters, row markers, extra cables, you-name-it - ALL FIT in one place!!!


By the way, it allows me to carry everything I MIGHT need with me everywhere I go. It's so small that I just put it in my tote along with a few skeins of yarn and several patterns... and I'm good to go or sit and wait (read: knit!).


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm working on this presently so here are the things I have found. Straight needles are easy. You can purchase all kinds of ready made canvas fold and roll at art supply stores that are ment for artists painting brushes. They are very inexpensive. My frustration came when I tried to find something for my circular needles. This is what I came up with. They were $7.00 at the local Office Supply Store. As you can see I have yet to finish the project. They clasp shut and have a nice carrying handle on top. There is a larger one that will accomodate the larger size needles, but I have few large sizes so I bought two of the size in the photo. Until I get it all figured out I'm not going to lable the tabs and will just see how it goes.


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just discovered that the rubber topped viles that come on the ends of roses are great for double pinted needles.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Straight needles--no longer used--are now a bouquet in a tall glass. 

As for the circs--I had been keeping the fixed circulars in their original envelopes then placed by size in zip lock sandwich bags--until in an earlier thread someone on this site recommended the Namaste case for circulars. It's wonderful! And very compact. www.kyarns.com often has specials--so I bought the Namaste case on sale and have not regretted it.

My interchangeable circ sets all came with very efficient holders. Hiyas are in an absolutely elegant silk brocade "folder" that is very useful and very compact. The KnitPicks sets come with an easy to use zippered case with individual slots for the needle tip pairs and room in the center for cords and tools. 

My KnitPicks double points set is in the plastic case they came in. Older double points are in a fabric case that rolls up and ties with attached ribbons.

Happy organizing!


----------



## cecma (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't have very many needles since I am a "new knitter" but I made a pouch out of plastic canvas and just sewed the sides together with yarn, mind holds about 6 sets of straight needles and then I also have my pouches that I got off of amazon.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I bought a box from Ross with drawers. Keeps me organized.


Lois, that is the best idea I have seen in a long time. I love it!


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have lots of needles collected in one of those pretty decorated boxes you can find at TJ Max. I think I may go back there and find some matching placemats. Fold up the long end and stitch some straight lines to separate the different sizes, one roll-up for each size needle. Maybe this will help me organize and see what I have!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I store my needles like many have mentioned here. A good way to keep track of what you DO have (to avoid buying duplicates) is to make a "grid". Either on an 3x5 index card or using a spreadsheet on the computer and printing on heavier paper stock, list all the sizes of needles down the left side, and all the "kinds" of needles (ex. short dpn, long dpn, 16" circular, 36" circular) across the top. Then "fill in" for the size and type you have. Haven't done this for all my knitting needles yet, but works GREAT for the sets of dishes I'm trying to keep track of. Fits nicely in my billfold for when I'm out shopping.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

you need two sets if you knit socks or hats using 2 circular needles


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


I also keep a 3x5 card listing all my needles. I have old blue canning jars for straights, a plastic shoebox-sized container for the circulars (in their original sleeves), and a fabric pencil case for dpns. Good topic! And I thought I had too many needles. I guess you can never say one has too many!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Having a couple thousand needles, I do this for SP/s:
> 
> I have 23 canisters full of sized single point needles. These canisters are no longer made - 60's product? Here are the characteristics:
> 
> ...


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to Walmart and bought mailing tubes for needle storage- they sell different sizes - and cut them to length and closed them up with the end caps whicch are usually plastic and durable. It is easy to label the outside of the tube. The tubes can also be purchased from the Post Office. I also use the round containers that Crystal Light comes in - they are great for DPN, or if you are a crocheter, the hooks. They, too, are easy to label with a permanent marker.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


What a good idea..I always seem to buy what I already have..of course when I visit new shops when on a trip I seem to buy new needles for that new project I have to start on the road! I too display my needles in vases. I have some unique ones my DH has given me. He is my best fan and supporter!


----------



## tagray58 (Jul 29, 2011)

For circular needles I use wooden thread spools wired together. Put the number and length on the spool and the needle into it. Hang it on the inside of my closet door.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have few straight needles, as I read here about using circulars for everything. I have the few sets in the bottom of a wicker basket that holds my leftovers. The circulars and my crochet hooks are in 3 ring binder pouches the zip shut. I haven't purchased the binder to put them in but at least they are all together. Now to remember to put them away when I am done with them! I like the index card idea to have record of what we have in the purse.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I made two things. One for straight and one for circulars. Here are pics.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I never really had very many straight needles. I have just picked this back up and started building with DPN's those fit nicely in my zippered pencil pouch the kind for going in binders. I also keep my misc notions in there. I since have been given some straight needles and put them in a cute tin bucket vase that I got flowers in for valentines day. its perfect and I also put a swatch I made in the bottom to protect the tips and so its not so clangy when I put them in and out of it.. hubby loved it too... I'm getting quite a cute corner here in my office..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

rabuckler thats a great wall hanging.. so clever of you.. I like it..


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a mail-tube that is 20" long and 5" round, I have the needles numbered on outside of tube,( # 1 thru 15 and by the number I have listed 2 or 3 pair, the length of them or write double ends, wood or metal) I also keep my stitch counters on several of the needles.... and for the circular needles I keep them in their original pkg. and store them in a plastic ( large kids pencil box)snap proof container, along with other knitting tools... this has worked well for me, for years, and as I purchase new needles I just add the info. to the list...(I also have listed the double ends on the tube)


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

wilbo said:


> It is funny you should ask. Just last week my gd gave me a craft carousel and I love it. I put my needle points to my interchangeable set in the center chamber and it has small plastic boxes attached all around the sides. These are perfect for stitch markers, counters, end caps, safety pins, cable and tapestry needles, etc. For my straights I am currently making a quilted, roll up holder. Keep circulars in coathanger tubes to keep them from curling.


What is a coat hanger tube? I would love to keep mine from curling. Thanks Sharon


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought with a coupon, a needled holder from Joann's. Half price makes things so afordable. Put one size of each in holder, can easily carry with me, have another for one of each size crochet hooks, extras go in separate drawers. Love idea of writing down sizes and keeping in purse, also circulars are in a individual sandwich bags with length and size written on bag also in drawer. Better than loose. Thanks everyone for your wonderful ideas.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


That index card idea is great. So often I'm in town trying to decide if I need to buy needles or not. It seems like no matter how many needles I buy I never have the ones needed for my current project.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

Index card!! Great idea!


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

So many great ideas on this thread...

I purchased zippered, vinyl pencil cases with binding punched for three hole binders. One case for each size of dps and one case for each size circulars. The cases are filed together by sizes 0-6, 7-above. Shower curtain metal rings fasten the groupings together. Since I file dps case next to circulars of same size, I just reach for the overall grouping.

My mother's rolled knitting case serves nicely for the small collection of sp needles. The case is about 65 years old and brings back many wonderful memories. Just touching it makes me feel happy.

A small flat adjustable tackle box stores the odds and ends of darning needles, counters, markers, etc. This box has a handle area so I just grab and go to a central location to update my working tote carrier.

Each tote carrier is equiped with a bright, durable zippered pencil bag. The pencil bag contains markers, darning needle, scissors, tape measure, pencil, post-ette notes, stitch holders, needle gauge, crochet hook,point holders, a few dimes (for the copy machine) and IDENTIFICATION. My scissor is marked with a strip of my name from a mailing label sticker. 

I always take the same tote bag to the library knitting group which meets weekly. The extra library card is kept in that bag so I can travel lightly


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sugarmommaknits said:


> In the beginning of my knitting obsession, I used a zippered makeup bag for my dpn's and my long straight needles were decoratively stored in a vase. Now, I have way too many. How did I accumulate so much stuff? Now, I have a rolled fabric needle case that ties shut. It holds everything from straight needles to dpn's to crochet hooks to circular needles.


I have something similar that I made about 30 years ago. It held all of the straight needles, crochet hooks and stitch holders I had at the time with room to expand. When I got into circulars, I made one especially for them with pockets wide enough to hold the needles in their original packaging. Now that's too small.

For long-term storage, I like the set of drawers, Loistec. I might do something like that. Don't know for sure yet. One thing I am sure of is that I am going to get rid of all my straight needles. I haven't used them in years and knit exclusively now with my circulars and dpns, much easier.

When I have a WIP, I have a couple of pretty quilted, makeup style, bags with a spring-like closure (purchased from a local quilter) in which I keep the needles and notions required for the project, project and bags all going into a tote.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made my own holder with fabric. Made small pockets for each size needles.
> 
> ...


Looks similar to the on I made for myself...Years ago my mother-in-law gave me her needles and holder. The holder eventually needed replacing so I put one together for myself...it's OK but should really do another. Wish I had all the needles she gave me...over the years they have gone for fishing out something from a drain or school project. She had some plastic ones those bent out of shape or broke in half. I still have all the metal ones from her and from my mom....


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

LolaBean said:


> Index card!! Great idea!


I agree...an index card listing all your supplies on hand. Sure beats duplicating what you all ready have.


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

Woo Hoo, you just knocked my knitted socks off! You need an addition to your house just to hold your knitting stash. You must have ooodles of yarn hiding somewhere. Thanks for the surprise.
Patricia


----------



## bev b (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep mine in a malt wiskey canisters. You get the best of both worlds that way


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

get some material and make pockets for each size needles and it folds up easy to put away that way each needle is in its own pocket


----------



## Barb707 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is Ross the dress shop?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

bev b said:


> I keep mine in a malt wiskey canisters. You get the best of both worlds that way


Thank you! 
I have been saving the tall, round boxes that have housed bottles of wine I've recieved as gifts. They have beautiful grape and leaves designs and are really beautiful. I knew that one day one of you KPers would say somethig that would make me say, "Duhhh! Why didn't I think of that!

I'm so glad this forum found me!!!


----------



## leaneknits (Aug 1, 2011)

I have probably amassed about 200 sets of knitting needles over the past few years. I am the only knitter and crocheter left in my family. As morbid as this may sound, every time one of my aunts or grandmothers pass on, the family invariably gives their needles, crochet hooks, and stashes to me. I have several passed down rolls and cases and use the needle and hook chart on Ravelry to log them all in. They have a printable pocket chart that I keep in my knitting tote so when I go to the store, I know what I have. My only shortage, though, is in circulars and dpns. I guess not one of them was into socks!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

MEL2020 said:


> I'm working on this presently so here are the things I have found. Straight needles are easy. You can purchase all kinds of ready made canvas fold and roll at art supply stores that are ment for artists painting brushes. They are very inexpensive. My frustration came when I tried to find something for my circular needles. This is what I came up with. They were $7.00 at the local Office Supply Store. As you can see I have yet to finish the project. They clasp shut and have a nice carrying handle on top. There is a larger one that will accomodate the larger size needles, but I have few large sizes so I bought two of the size in the photo. Until I get it all figured out I'm not going to lable the tabs and will just see how it goes.


This is a great idea for circs and patterns, also. I have lots of these from when I had a job :hunf: before I retired :thumbup: Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Having a couple thousand needles, I do this for SP/s:
> 
> I have 23 canisters full of sized single point needles. These canisters are no longer made - 60's product? Here are the characteristics:
> 
> ...


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

You inspired me! Today, I made two knitting needle holders using empty round oatmeal containers, covered with dollar-store wallpaper border (fits just about right). Threw some stones in the bottoms for weight, added some plaster of Paris to hold the stones in place (so stones wouldn't be all over the floor when the cats knock the things down) and done! Functional and not too bad-looking.


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Donna Rae , you are so organize !! I just left mine in it's packet and put them all in a drawer .


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel left out.

When I really started knitting in 1984, I bought what I needed in circulars while in Austria. When I came home, I saw the Boye circular set and bought it. $80 was a lot of money then, but I have used them for over 25 years. In the past few years I have started knitting socks and using dpns for sleeves (in the round). Everything I need is usually in my case, except for the dpns. I keep them in a large duffel bag DH bought me a few years ago for Christmas. It was larger than I asked for and way too big to carry, but I can store things in it and the dpns fit in one outside pocket. It stays on top of a cupboard in my bedroom.

Now, why I feel left out? I don't have an old stash of SPs to put in a vase. When grandkids move out & I get my craft room back, I may have to find some second hand just for a "bouquet".


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Carolyn Tilove said:


> TOok me YEARS to find something that worked for me. It ried so many different things. Good luck. You'll know when you find the right thing because a whole section of your brain will relax.


I just liked and wanted to quote this


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


What a great idea, I will follow your example and do the same. :lol:


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I have my single needles that I received from my best friend in a tall vase, shorter ones in a shorter vase. She bought them at a garage sale and thought I might like them.
I usually use circulars and dpn which I have in decorative tims that you get at the holidays. Crochet hooks in a case received just for that purpose. I also use a boarding pass/passport wallet that has all these slots and zippered compartments for the items that I might use while traveling.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I use 2 x huge planters. One has the mm needles in and the other as the old UK sized needles in. I have 2 x round containers that used to have huge bottles of plonk in. One has my metal dpn's in and the other my bamboo straights (don't have many of those yet) I have a plastic container with lid for my circ's and another for my cro hooks. 

i must admit though, they are displayed like plants in my window upsatairs!!

Donna Rae, I thought I had loads, you put me to shame girl ha ha. Wow or what, would love you to live near me. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

nursecathy said:


> I bought a folder-thing with pockets at a scrapbook store (it is meant to store embellishments in) for my circular needles. It has thirteen pockets, and I keep all the fives together, all the sixes etc. There is an I-phone app that I use to keep track of my needle stash. It is perfect, since my phone is always with me! And if I come upon a sale, I know just what I "need"!


Hi Cathy,
What is the i-phone app that you use? I like that idea to keep track of my needles.
Maddie


----------



## nynancy (Jul 27, 2011)

For circulars. I have a friend who saves them in the package and punches a hole in the package with single whole punch and puts them by size on a big key ring! You won't like this, but I have so many projects started, I just store mine in UFO's haha (unfinished objects).....as in I am still knitting with them. I just put the project and the pattern into a 2 gallon ziploc and move to next project. It is usually because I am traveling and need smaller project, or stuck on something, need more yarn, etc.....they DO eventually get finished....


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you. I love it too. So easy now and quick to find the size needle I need.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

I made my own needle holder with 2 rows of pockets for each size. I am able to roll it up for storage. Made one for my best friend too as a gift from her husband. He also bought her every size needle by Brittany. It was a great gift and one she will always cherish because of his thoughtfulness for her craft.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

For my straight needles I use a mailing tube that I got from OfficeMax and they all fit in. this way they are out of sight out of the way until I need them..
I have no idea so far how to store my circular without paying mucho dinero for special cases.. I travel alot so prefer cases I can take with me. 
Love the idea of a vase. but have no use for it, unfortunately.
And the nick nak stuff I keep in fabric lunch bags and cosmetic bags all in a pink storage tub under my desk.. 

Always looking for better ideas.. have to read all 8 pages now to find those ideas..

Thanks


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

dandylion said:


> MEL2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on this presently so here are the things I have found. Straight needles are easy. You can purchase all kinds of ready made canvas fold and roll at art supply stores that are ment for artists painting brushes. They are very inexpensive. My frustration came when I tried to find something for my circular needles. This is what I came up with. They were $7.00 at the local Office Supply Store. As you can see I have yet to finish the project. They clasp shut and have a nice carrying handle on top. There is a larger one that will accomodate the larger size needles, but I have few large sizes so I bought two of the size in the photo. Until I get it all figured out I'm not going to lable the tabs and will just see how it goes.
> ...


where is the picture? I missed that.


----------



## NanaBJ (May 19, 2011)

I need to do both of these....thanks for the great ideas. Nanabj


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

aliceiscool said:


> Hi, do any of you have a nifty way to keep knitting needles together and organize them so you know what you already own? Putting them in a plastic bag in a jumble is not doing it and I seem to have ended up with quite a collection of number sixes. Much obliged for any tips! Thanks. Also any patterns for the many one hank leftovers of Sublime that I seem to have amassed.


Believe it or not, I have a bathroom waste basket I keep mine in. I make sure they are all end up so I can see the sizes, and it doesn't take much to find what I need - I seem to have a huge collection. I used to buy them at thrift stores and now I've got more than I'll ever need . . . naw

  :-D I have yet to pass up a pair when I find them at a thrift store.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

I love wicker baskets and have one that has 4 sections to it and a handle. I simply store my circulars, in their original package, by size, and have my dpn in the front section. I have a large basket for my yarn that has a tube attached to the side of the basket where I store my straight needles. They look nice enough to have in my living room!


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

ambalish said:


> I just bought one of these:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knit_Happy_Fold_n_Go_Notions_Boxes__Dfoldngonotionsboxes.html
> 
> I use mostly interchangeable circulars, but the few DPNs I have are short enough to fit in one of the pouches and I have all my crochet hooks in another pouch. This thing is my new best friend. The only thing I need now is some coil wraps so I can keep the pairs together.


I have this also and love it! I don't store all of my needles in this but keep all the accessories in it. It's nice to just grab and go with it.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Mpetrueng said:


> nursecathy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a folder-thing with pockets at a scrapbook store (it is meant to store embellishments in) for my circular needles. It has thirteen pockets, and I keep all the fives together, all the sixes etc. There is an I-phone app that I use to keep track of my needle stash. It is perfect, since my phone is always with me! And if I come upon a sale, I know just what I "need"!
> ...


I use the app "Ewe Stash".


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


I've seen that on Knitty Gritty. It looks really cool!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## mamaw (Jul 4, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


Love the index card idea!!!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


This is one of the best ideas I've ever heard! Thank you!!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Donna Rae, you are so organized. I made crochet rolls with ssstrip to hold needle in place. So far Have 1 roll for all 14" metal needles. Am going to felt cases for 10" metal needles and 1 for each 14" and 10"plastic and wood needles with plenty of loops to hold sizes 1 thru 17. That's a future project, not a priority now. For now they sit in jars or vases seperated by length. Then keep a list and a guage with me to fid mates to missing pairs. I also have a notebook where I inventory every yarn, needle, crochet hooks and books and pamphlets I collect. Have yarn seperated by wt and or fibres. Not perfect, but I can find what I need.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

whackydo said:


> Hi, my husband has used some different size plumber/elec tubing and capped each end -
> I've 100s of needles & am able to put all the
> same sizes together in each tube. I've got about
> 10 tubes but what a diff it makes to go to the labelled
> ...


is this using pieces of PVC pipe with cap fitttings? Sound like a good idea. Then you can decorate the tubes too.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > MEL2020 said:
> ...


iIt's on page five of this thread, sorry


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have needle cases for some of my needles, others are in a canister I purchased from sears in the 60's. Many of my needles go back to the 60's and beyond. I have a large plastic case for double points and some circulars. Other circulars are in their own case. I just made a cloth needle roll up for myself and grandaughters. You can't have too many containers. I am trying to group needles by type, wood, plastic, or medal. I don't know the exact number of nedles I have. People give me needles, A former co-worker gave me her mother's cable needles. I don't know how old they are but I never have seen any medal circulars one piece construction. I used to purchase needles from stores getting rid of the knitting or going out of business. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My sister gave me a needle holder last Christmas. I have some hanging on a rack in my closet. I don't use straight needles anymore, only circulars. I have my dpns in the shipping container they came in since I don't use them very much. From the numbers some of you have, I don't have enough needles to worry about organizing!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> Carolyn Tilove said:
> 
> 
> > I use a zip lock bag and put circular needles of each size or sometimes two different sizes in. On the front there is a place to mark in permanent marker - or you can use a mailing label - the numbers. All of those are stored under the window seat in a storage crate - usually a few skeins get in there too. The other crates are stored next to them - all under a window seat DH built - full of yarn, projects I'm working on in the living room and it makes for a fast, easy to find "get it out of the way" solution. TOok me YEARS to find something that worked for me. It ried so many different things. I do store my non-circulars in a vase - I love to see them pointing up - but don't use them any more. Good luck. You'll know when you find the right thing because a whole section of your brain will relax.
> ...


Count me in on this one. When I am done knitting for the day, the project, (usually socks) go right in the bag with the yarn.


----------



## Nanathomas39 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it is a marvelous idea to store your circular needles in plastic pencil cases in a binder. I intend to do that with mine, it will keep them separate and untangled. Thanks so much for the idea.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

There are apps you can get for your phone that you can inventory all your needles into. That way when you're at the store looking at a pattern and decide to buy materials, you can check and see if you already own the right needles.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

bdejong said:


> There are apps you can get for your phone that you can inventory all your needles into. That way when you're at the store looking at a pattern and decide to buy materials, you can check and see if you already own the right needles.


yes I have a notebook in my phone where I keep notes like this, also for people sizes in clothing etc. Good idea.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice job on case. I want to do something like yours and will use yours as a guide. Thanks.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I have one of those shoe storage things that you hang on the back of a door in my craft room. It has 20 clear plastic pockets and I store them by size, circs and straights in the same pockets. The lower pockets have crochet hooks and stitch markers and needle gauges etc.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

YEARS ago when I started knitting, I found in a magazine wood boxes with slide lids for the long knit needles. I have 2 of these. I have my smaller long and short needles in these. I bought a wheeled tote with extendable handle like a luggage bag. I have the cloth "wraps" to have my circular needles in. It holds all my 36" needles in one. I keep my dpn with the same size circular needles. I kept the packaging they came in, and they are holding up after all these years. I also found a chart to check off which needles I have and it also has a area for inventoring crochet hooks.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Iam glad I am not the only person with a problem of where and how to keep my needles. I have a case with changeable ends, I thought this would keep me to one project and a time, but.... it doesn't happen. I try to keep the needles in their packets, so I can keep them together - doesn't always happen and have even knitted with two different sizes when I can find the other one (they were a close match)


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Patr said:


> Iam glad I am not the only person with a problem of where and how to keep my needles. I have a case with changeable ends, I thought this would keep me to one project and a time, but.... it doesn't happen. I try to keep the needles in their packets, so I can keep them together - doesn't always happen and have even knitted with two different sizes when I can find the other one (they were a close match)


I wanted to use the same size changeable ends on two different projects. I just put the size I needed on the right end of the cable (the one I am knitting the stitches onto) and put a smaller size on the other end so the stitches would still slip around on the cable. GOK what I will do if I want to start ANOTHER project with the same size needle--- doesn't work with straights, obviously. :lol:


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

jbagnall said:


> with that amount of needles i wonder how many projects you have on the go at any one time :?


I try to only have two projects going at a time. Small project, such as dish cloths, and large baby blanket. Otherwise I would go nuts. But we all seem to be in same boat. My needles are in an old purse. Crochet needles in zip lock bags and circular ones in the plastic bags they come in. I would love to make something but to much time spent reading here. Ha!! I guess we all have same addiction.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

like I've said before , I have a ote book that keeps track of new yarn, partial skeins of yarn crochet thread and cotton yerns, The another section is written dow of all the needle I have, straight 10'2 and 14's, then another section is for all the diffrent books and panphlets. Now I thingk I'll put needles in zip-locks and punch holes in them and add them to that note book with labels on bags. I may need another notebook, but I'll know what I have and where hey are. Always learning more here at KP. I even have a seperate book for all my embroidery threads too.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Many thanks never thought of that


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWW that is a great organizer.


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

I made a spread sheet last night and printed two copies of my needle inventory. Dear daughter has taken several of my duplicates, which I was only to happy to share. Now, I know which needles I need to purchase for a couple of upcoming projects 

I'm so proud of myself that I have to be careful to not break my arm patting myself on the back!!!!


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

L knitted a 5 in scarf by maybe 5 ft and put a stripe every 2 in. I then put a button about 3 in down from top and buttoned over a hanger and hook the handger to a curtain rod . I had some labels with strings attached and put wrote sizes of needles in the labels and secured the paper labels to each stripe at the edge with the strings. then I stick the needle in the proper size slot by poking in and out of knitted scarf between the appropiat stripe.i alsoo keep a needle size gismo near by to double check the size . Hope this makes sence.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a tall vase for my straights I use a plastic shoe box
for my circulars in plastic bags #S written on them and the same for my DPN's all my stitch holder my measuring tape etc in it. Sits right next to my knitting chair. So does the vase it's under an end table so as not be knock over by the baby when he plays tug. (135lb dog)


----------



## all thumbs (Jul 25, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> I display mine in a vase as if they were flowers. Also I made an index card that I keep in my wallet listing all the sizes of needles and hooks I already have.


I too use a vase for my longer needles. My circs and shorter are in a hand-made roll, and my tape measure, counters, markers, scissors, etc, are in another hand-made zipper pouch. I keep one smaller crochet hook and a yarn needle in my pouch too, because that is always with my most current project.

Everyone is different in how they like to keep things neat and tidy.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Donna Rae, I can't believe you can even remember all those needles. I think you hold the record for needle ownership.

My storage system is much simpler. All my circulars are in seperate plastic sleeves within 5x7 binders that have zipper closings. I have 2 sets of changable needles in the cases they came in. My straight needles are in holders I have had for 40 plus years. The are stiff tri-folder that have sections for each size. I don't think they make anything like it anymore and I don't know why. It is really very a very good system.


----------

